# Trans Issue?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No. Foot firmly on the brake, it should stay in 'neutral', then kick back into gear once your foot is lifted off the brake.

13's (and possibly 14's) had issues with clutch packs in the auto transmissions & they will need to be replaced. There should be a TSB to address this.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> No. Foot firmly on the brake, it should stay in 'neutral', then kick back into gear once your foot is lifted off the brake.
> 
> 13's (and possibly 14's) had issues with clutch packs in the auto transmissions & they will need to be replaced. There should be a TSB to address this.


Sorry to hijack your thread but what would this issue with the clutch pack feel like?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's been described as a repetitive bumping/thumping while at a stop, sometimes hard enough that it feels like someone's car was hit from behind.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> It's been described as a repetitive bumping/thumping while at a stop, sometimes hard enough that it feels like someone's car was hit from behind.


Thank you sir. I've felt that before but not all the time. Freaked me right out lol


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> It's been described as a repetitive bumping/thumping while at a stop, sometimes hard enough that it feels like someone's car was hit from behind.


Mine is very light and I almost need to be concentrating on it to notice it. Could this become serious if I do nothing? TSB is?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

kokodan said:


> I had the same problem with my 2013 Cruze. Drove it like that for almost 2 years.
> There's a fix!
> 
> Bulletin: "#PI0928B: Bump, Surge or Vibration at Idle in Drive at a Stop"
> ...


Here you go. And yeah, it'll get worse.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't called the local dealer yet but I suppose my next question is will they tell me this is normal to save them $$$ or is this a known problem that they will repair ASAP?
What I'm saying is has anyone taken their cruze in for this issue and it went smoothly?
Mine is a '13 so I have plenty of time.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

BU54 said:


> I haven't called the local dealer yet but I suppose my next question is will they tell me this is normal to save them $$$ or is this a known problem that they will repair ASAP?
> What I'm saying is has anyone taken their cruze in for this issue and it went smoothly?
> Mine is a '13 so I have plenty of time.


I complained about it on three occasions and during all visits the dealer "failed to duplicate issue". Fortunately for me it's been occuring less and less. It only happens under some very specific circumstances now.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 12 1.4 and I get this once and a while too...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

billbo said:


> I have a 12 1.4 and I get this once and a while too...


Hey Billbo,

Very sorry to hear that your Cruze seems to be experiencing these concerns. If you require any additional assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out to us private message. Always happy to get in touch with the dealership for you. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BU54 said:


> I haven't called the local dealer yet but I suppose my next question is will they tell me this is normal to save them $$$ or is this a known problem that they will repair ASAP?
> What I'm saying is has anyone taken their cruze in for this issue and it went smoothly?
> Mine is a '13 so I have plenty of time.


Hey there,

If the problem persists, be sure to let me know if you need any assistance into the dealership at all. Feel free to send a private message to me with all your info for help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bob S. (Jan 23, 2015)

*lurching transmission*

Purchased a "11 cruze 1.8 with 22K from dealer as certified pre owned 7 mo ago. Now 29K and in the shop for 15 days while parts are replaced in the trans. Just told more work needed before I can pick it up. At what point do they just replace the defective transmission


----------



## Rhullett (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a question about 2013 Cruze, their a clicking sound coming from the same engine and always when I'm sitting at a red light for example the car will begin to jerk with my foot complete on the break


----------

